# Time lapse photography...



## DoofClenas (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone have any tips or tricks on how to do this.  We used to have a guy at work that would set up his camera during work gatherings, and have his camera (hooked up to his powerbook laptop) take photos every 30-60 seconds...he'd then put them together in quicktime...

any ideas on the software, or the controller he may have used.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 1, 2008)

Sorry if I'm not much help, but it's gotta be better than nothing...lol.

I just bought an EOS 10s, it has this feature (from what I've read, it's one of the only EOS cameras that does).  It's called "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]intervalometer", google that term - you should get some results.
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## DoofClenas (Feb 1, 2008)

THanks...
I'll check into that.


----------



## abiel_upt (Feb 11, 2008)

Please check www.universaltimer.com

It is a photographic camera and flash timer that would allow you to do time lapse as well as high speed photography. It comes pre-programmed with Canon RC-1 (Digital Rebel Cameras) as well as Nikon ML-L3 codes (D40(x)/D50/D70s/D80).

The unit can also learn infra-red codes from other cameras, similar to a universal TV remote. This way you can use virtually any camera for time lapse photography. 

You can set the delay from few ms to hours.  Attached is a picture of 4 drops taken one after another with an increasing delay:


----------



## astrostu (Feb 12, 2008)

I know that the Canon cameras come with software that will allow you to do this.  See if your Olympus did, or if there's any software downloadable from the Olympus website.


----------

